
Should eMusic have given up so much to get Sony on board? - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/music/emusic-finally-gets-a-major-label-%e2%80%93-but-not-without-concession
======
ScottWhigham
As a long-time emusic subscriber, I don't know what has changed. emusic hasn't
sent us anything explaining it./

~~~
shortformblog
Same boat. I only noticed it when I realized I could download Michael Jackson
and Leonard Cohen on the site all of a sudden.

